# blue butt!



## Soon2BeMommyy

Jayla's butt is really dark & almost blue/grey :haha: Lol i have no idea why.! Anyone else's baby have a butt like this.? & will it fade.?


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

ciannas butt is like that its some sort of birth mark for darker skinned babies . haha apperantly i had it and im native so im like an olive-y ccolor


----------



## 060509.x

It could be a birthmark. I've read about a birthmark that is blue/grey, I can't remember it's name or if it fades though. :flower:


----------



## YoungMummy08

A Mongolian spot, also known as "Mongolian blue spot", "congenital dermal melanocytosis",[1] and "dermal melanocytosis"[1] is a benign, flat, congenital birthmark with wavy borders and irregular shape, discovered on and named after Mongolians by Erwin Bälz.[2][3] It is also extremely prevalent among East Asians, South-East Asians, South Asians, Polynesians, Native Americans, and East Africans.[4][5] It normally disappears three to five years after birth and almost always by puberty.[6] The most common color is blue, although they can be blue-gray, blue-black or even deep brown.


----------



## sweetmummy

My son has that but not just on his bum he has patches off it all over his back.
They say its called Mongolian blue spots n a lot of mixed race babies get it. His 1s are slowly fading but his was very dark so might be quicker for jayla. My daughter also has it but only 1 spot of it on her lower back right above her bum.


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

Oh okay thanks everyone , i thought it might be something like a birth mark.!


----------



## x__amour

Not here but agree on the birth mark idea!


----------

